
Google cars would have caused 10 accidents without test drivers taking control - dzhiurgis
http://electrek.co/2016/01/12/googles-self-driving-cars-caused-10-accidents-drivers-control/
======
trevyn
Actual report: [http://www.google.com/selfdrivingcar/files/reports/report-
an...](http://www.google.com/selfdrivingcar/files/reports/report-
annual-15.pdf)

